# Jan. 22nd Fishing at the Foot rules, times, entry fees, etc.etc.etc.



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay guys here it is. We'll be meeting at Marks Bait and Tackle again in Brimfield at 12 noon (Located on the corner of Rt. 43 and Rt. 18 aka 
Tallmadge Rd, very close to the Brimfield police dept)

Sign in will be 12 to 1 p.m. and will still be $2. Since the Moggie registration went smooth,we'll put a little twist in it this time. We'll be adding a biggest fish catagory for an additional $3 ($2 +$3 = $5 how conveinient) (see below for prizes) After 1 p.m. , sign ins are closed, no exceptions. We'll then head down to Wingfoot State Park. Turn into the MAIN ENTRANCE to the park and head all the way back to the main pavillion. This will be our pull out point.

As before, everyone needs to bring a bucket and have it certified at the pullout point before stepping on the ice. Certification is a cross reference from our master list, and then you will get a numbered sticker that goes on your bucket. No sticker, no eligability, no exceptions. If you were not able to make it to the Moggie get together,certification is quick and painless and only takes a couple seconds for each fisherman.

Fishing will be from 1:30 p.m. till 6:30 p.m. You must be back at the main pavillion by 7:00 p.m. for weigh in. NO EXCEPTIONS. (You should see how quick Jiggin Jim can run , with seconds to spare ! ) Please make sure you bring a light source for you shanty.

Gills 7" minimum

Crappie 7" minimum

Perch 8" minimum



Prizes ( All ties decided by coin toss)

Most Gills TROPHY

Most Crappie TROPHY

Most Perch TROPHY


BIGGEST FISH optional $3 buy in (Any species)

TROPHY and 100% payout of biggest fish entry, in the form of a credit to Mark's Bait and Tackle. ( And he can get you anything at great prices)



JUNIOR DIVISION

Most Gills TROPHY

Most Perch TROPHY

Most Crappie TROPHY



Note, Juniors are automatically entered into JR. division upon registering and paying their $2 entry fee, in addition to being eligable for the regular division.

That should about do it. Hope to see an even bigger turnout for this one. The Mogadore outing had 42 people, pulling, drilling , jigging and running for the finish line ! Let's top that this time ! Non OGF people always welcome.

See you on the ice, Lovin Life


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok Mark.....thanks for the new up-dated rundown.......Since I'm sure it's going to happen...sign on's between this and the other thread. I'm gonna put myself and a partner down on this one....SOOOOOO count us in when you make your list....And once again......thanks for a super job well done.....on the Mogadore get together....jON sR.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like fun yet again lovin life. I will be there and should be able to get my nephew out again as well. He was a bit frustrated that he did not ice a fish at moggie so maybe he can redeem himself.

Joe


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Count me in missed mogadore outing dont want to miss this one


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Count me in too!!!!
Should be a blast!

Tom


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Had a blast at the last one, but have been so sick with strep that i have'nt even been looking at posts. If i don't have to work count me in. Mrphish 42, sam kegg, jiggin jim and critter gettter it was a pleasure to meet and fish with you guys.

sean


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fish2Win (sean)...enjoyed your company and you sharing your talent...your a class act, guy....looking forward to seeing you at this event and you'll enjoy my partner...jON sR


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Okay guys here it is. We'll be meeting at Marks Bait and Tackle again in Brimfield at 12 noon (Located on the corner of Rt. 43 and Rt. 18 aka
> Tallmadge Rd, very close to the Brimfield police dept)
> 
> Sign in will be 12 to 1 p.m. and will still be $2. Since the Moggie registration went smooth,we'll put a little twist in it this time. We'll be adding a biggest fish catagory for an additional $3 ($2 +$3 = $5 how conveinient) (see below for prizes) After 1 p.m. , sign ins are closed, no exceptions. We'll then head down to Wingfoot State Park. Turn into the MAIN ENTRANCE to the park and head all the way back to the main pavillion. This will be our pull out point.
> ...


Crappie 7" minimum
i am sure its 9 in state wide you better check


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe the new regulations are only for 44 lakes.


Crappie Numbers to Remember: 9 and 30!
By Debra Walters, Fish Biologist

A sure-fire cure for cabin fever after this years winter is a day of crappie fishing. Theres no better time to fish for crappie than in the spring from April to mid-May. However, after you buy your new fishing license, check the 2010-2011 fishing regulations before taking a crappie fishing trip because new size and bag limits went into effect on March 1 for selected waters.

A new 9-inch minimum size limit was added at 38 lakes. A daily bag limit of 30 crappies will also be in effect for all 44 lakes with a 9-inch size limit. The goal of these regulations is to improve the quality of crappie fishing by increasing the numbers of larger fish available for crappie anglers to catch.

Delaware was the first Ohio lake to have a 9-inch minimum size limit on crappie. The excellent crappie fishery that developed at Delaware resulted in 9-inch minimum size limits being added to Alum Creek, Caesar Creek, Deer Creek, Seneca, and Tappan in 2001. Since implementation of the regulation, numbers of large crappies have increased and both black and white crappies have maintained good growth. Among anglers fishing for crappies at these lakes, 91% approved of the size limits.

The 38 new reservoirs with a 9-inch minimum size limit are Acton (Butler and Preble counties), Atwood (Carroll and Tuscarawas counties), Berlin (Stark, Mahoning and Portage counties), Buckeye (Fairfield, Licking and Perry counties), C.J. Brown (Clark County), Clear Fork (Morrow and Richland counties), Clendening (Harrison County), Dillon (Muskingum County), East Fork (Clermont County), Ferguson (Allen County), Grand Lake St. Marys (Auglaize and Mercer counties), Griggs (Franklin County), Hargus (Pickaway County), Hoover (Delaware and Franklin counties), Indian (Logan County), Kiser (Champaign County), Knox (Knox County), Loramie (Auglaize and Shelby counties), Milton (Mahoning County), Leesville (Carroll County), Madison (Madison County), Mosquito (Trumbull County), Nimisila (Summit County), OShaughnessy (Delaware County), Portage Lakes: East, Long, North, Turkeyfoot and West (Summit County), Paint Creek (Highland and Ross counties), Piedmont (Belmont, Guernsey and Harrison counties), Pleasant Hill (Ashland and Richland counties), Rocky Fork (Highland County), Rush Creek (Fairfield and Perry counties), Salt Fork (Guernsey County), Springfield (Summit County), Veterans Memorial (Hancock County) and West Branch (Portage County). 

link to the article http://http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/tabid/22562/Default.aspx


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be able to make this one as well...maybe bring my son.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That's right wbj. That regulation does not apply to wingfoot.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

If I were to cook up a big ol' batch of venison chili, bring it out that day and heat it up out on the ice would anyone help me eat it? I figure my Colman stove full of gas some paper bowels and some sporks and we would be all set. If you would be interested in some chili let me know so I know about how much to make. If you would be willing to add to the "ice" table fair let me know. We could have 40+ guys fishing within 20 yards just so they can stay close to the food lol.

Joe


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Okay guys here it is. We'll be meeting at Marks Bait and Tackle again in Brimfield at 12 noon (Located on the corner of Rt. 43 and Rt. 18 aka
> Tallmadge Rd, very close to the Brimfield police dept)
> 
> Sign in will be 12 to 1 p.m. and will still be $2. Since the Moggie registration went smooth,we'll put a little twist in it this time. We'll be adding a biggest fish catagory for an additional $3 ($2 +$3 = $5 how conveinient) (see below for prizes) After 1 p.m. , sign ins are closed, no exceptions. We'll then head down to Wingfoot State Park. Turn into the MAIN ENTRANCE to the park and head all the way back to the main pavillion. This will be our pull out point.
> ...


 :F You just had to mention that - didn't you? If I had gotten hit by a car when I ran across the road, would you have given me "Mouth-To-Mouth"... or just give me a little kick and say "Yup, he's dead!" ???


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Since the subject of regulations has come up...and getting ironed out.....I'll toss one more out.....From the Regulation pamphlet.........StateWide Regulations------- YELLOW PERCH (Daily Limit 40)These Regulations apply to all public waters in Ohio....with site-specific exceptions.... Just wanted to mention it ( so Mark can get his bearing on it) in case some lucky angler happens to place his holes where the mother-load of perch happen to hang out......and there are lots of perch in Wingfoot.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

So, is the idea to release the undersized fish back in the holes for the Tournament - or just keep them seperate from the fish in our "numbered" bucket?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

RATS!

I'm giving an ice fishing seminar at the IX Center that day at 4PM... I guess I'll have to miss this one.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Your call on that one Jim. I've heard the ODNR would like the crappie thinned abit. Maybe icebucketjohn can chime in on that.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Gonna make this one regardless of the weather forecast!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like fun, I plan on making this one.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking forward to it Walleye4803


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my truck fixed - so I can make this Tournament.... :F I have one "Open Seat" for a Male or Female (Non-Smoker Preferred) Heated Shanty, Use of Rods and Reels and Tackle (if needed). You will have the use of my Vexilar Flasher - if you don't have one of your own.... PM me!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

1) Walleye Guy

2) Sam Kegg

3) Steelhead Fever

4) Sady Dog

5) Keepinitreel

6) Jiggin Jim

7) rrtresp28 (maybe)

8) billonthehill

9) devildog#1 (maybe)

10) Perchy101 (maybe)

11) eyecatchum2

12) Big Bag

13) icefisherman4life

14) crittergetter

15) mgood 16) and buddy

16) Hook em and Cook em

17) bdawg (needs a seat)

18) Quackpot and 19) grandson

20) walleyehunter (maybe)

21) walleye4803

22) eyecatchum2

23) Mr. Phish42 and 24) friend

25) WestbranchJoe

26) Lil Rob and 27) son

28) Fish2win

29) mbass8dor

30) bobberhead 2

31) lovin life and 32) daughter......i hope

33) hooking it up

34) creekcrawler and 35) wife

36) Powerstrokin (maybe)


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I will have all the same baits available for this outing including the RED Maggots.They've really been catching alot of fish this year..............Mark


----------



## Hooking it up (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in for sure! Can't wait to do some camera catchin' lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, the wife says she wants to go!??!!
She's a freeze-baby!

She just saw my shanty with the Mr. Buddy heater inside. . . .. .

I think she's delirious from perch withdrawal this winter.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got ya creek crawler !


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'd love to come but it sounds like work is gonna offer some OT, which i need to take advantage of since i just bought a "new to me" suv. if i don't have to work i will probably be there. if i work, i'll try to come out and bs and fish a lil for the afternoon. i'll get off at2:30... good luck to everyone that is fishin!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> I will have all the same baits available for this outing including the RED Maggots.They've really been catching alot of fish this year..............Mark


The fish would only hit the red Maggots for me at Wingfoot that time I went.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Im in w/ brother, cant wait...


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

LL i have to work that morning but I told the boss I'm out of there around 11.I dont want to miss another outing.I'll pack the truck the nite before and head right up to Marks from work. Count me in.lookin forward to meeting you guys


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am In as well


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

HEY Westbranchjoe, I'll eat some of that chilli. Yea Baby !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We're up to 47 fisherman everyone. Tell everyone you know, get the word out. The last get together on Mogadore had as many people not on the list as were on the list. This will be big !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

if he brings chilli my darris will never get in my shanty. i'll lose the grandson at least till he full. it does sound good, but where will i go to sleep after i would eat. lol


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

well it looks I'll be going. can't wait got a new fish finder I'm anxious to try out. I'll see everyone on Saturday. a friend may be coming with me this time. Larry


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be there with wife mama bass.my brother in law and wife and friend and wife and father in law said they are in also....Bill


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got ya Mr. Bass !

We just topped the 50 mark with 5 days to go ! We now sit at 54 ! NICE !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

My friend (stonedfly) and I are in..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Few Questions....The pull out point...is that the state park?..Is it on a point that looks like an index finger pointing out.?

Does ANYONE have a shanty, blind, shelter, ANYTHING..? That me and a friend can use? Usually there is someone..not sure..It is supposed to be cold and we don't have anything...Thanks for any help...

I think that is everything..thanks..


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Is it Saturday yet? I got my camera today only bad thing is they forgot my paner they are sending it out today and should had it by Friday. Man is it sweet picture is real sharp and clear. I have a one man shanty flip over that is open and also a one man sled that has a wind break if someone needs them. Neither is very pretty but they work. Bobby


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I will let you know...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, if you don't get your panner in time, your more than welcome to use my camera compass for the wingfoot get together. Let me know.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll work on that shanty for the two of you Steelhead fever.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If someone wants to use it I also have a doghouse hunting blind. Doesn't have a floor but would keep you out of the weather. Bad thing is I can't fold the sucker up it's one of the twist one's. Let me know I will put it in the truck.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks lovin...let me know...alos...everyone else..thanks....I will let you know asap..


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I must be really sick! I even talked Mrs Lawman into joining me. We've never been on Wingfoot nor have we seen Mark's. Mogadore is about a 90 min. drive from over here where we live. It looks like I just keep going south on SR 43? Some good directions from northeast Trumbull County would be a great help. I'll be starting conditioning today...sleeping with the window open and a cold water bottle for a pillow.


----------



## HardWaterJunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I will be there. My wife is going to fish also. So put me down for 2.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We're sitting at 61 now everyone !!!!!!!!! The weather hopefully has melted all the existing snow, with a deep freeze on the way !!!!! Lawman 60 and wife will now be with us Saturday. If you haven't read his thread in NE reports, check it out. It's sums up our ice sickness to a T.

LL


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

make sure your heater are on the up and up its gonna be a cold one boys,,,, cant wait


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill be there with at least 4 other people Saturday. Time for some fun


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

im in havnt fished wingfoot b4


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

hey LL just an idea but it would really be neat to see who travels the farthest city to get here


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

This is gonna be a great time. See everyone there.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

lovin life said:


> We're sitting at 61 now everyone !!!!!!!!! The weather hopefully has melted all the existing snow, with a deep freeze on the way !!!!! Lawman 60 and wife will now be with us Saturday. If you haven't read his thread in NE reports, check it out. It's sums up our ice sickness to a T.
> 
> LL


Hi Mark and OGF gang.
My wife has reminded me that we have a wedding to go to on this Saturday. I'm sorry that I can't make it in time to join the Wing Foot wing ding, but I would still like to drive over for the weigh in and to meet some of our members. I'm not sure what time I'll get there, but I'll take a walk out on the ice and see who I can meet. I would also like to donate one of my custom built spinning rods as a first prize for the biggest fish. "If that's okay with you." I'll drop you a PM. John (lawman60)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Should someone hang into a nice walleye or LM, is there any booby prize/recognition for Big Fish or only in the gill, crappie, and perch categories. I just know it's going to happen!
ps-My son has a friend that has a UW camera and he said there's several of both swimming in there!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BDAWG had to cancell - so my "Open Seat" is still available in my Heated Shanty. Includes use of Rods with Reels and Tackle (if needed).... You will have the use of my Flasher (if you don't have one of your own). Male or Female (Non-smoker preferred) Newbies Welcome!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Should someone hang into a nice walleye or LM, is there any booby prize/recognition for Big Fish or only in the gill, crappie, and perch categories. I just know it's going to happen!


Only one overall big fish. Don't know if buy in is needed for rod by lawman60. From posts #1 and #54 this thread:


lovin life said:


> BIGGEST FISH optional $3 buy in (Any species)
> 100% payout of biggest fish entry, in the form of a credit to Mark's Bait and Tackle. ( And he can get you anything at great prices





Lawman60 said:


> I would also like to donate one of my custom built spinning rods as a first prize for the biggest fish. John (lawman60)


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Only one overall big fish. Don't know if buy in is needed for rod by lawman60. From posts #1 and #54 this thread:


Good point nixmkt.
I didn't think about that when I made the offer. I'm going to let Lovin Life make that call, as he's doing the ram roding for this event. See you all at the weigh in. Lawman60


----------

